

Innovative Techniques to Simplify Sign Ups and Logins - bankerofpawns
http://uxmovement.com/forms/innovative-techniques-to-simplify-sign-ups-and-logins

======
ColinWright
Effectively the same as submitted yesterday:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2517296>

Much discussion there.

